# Deadman FX is Up!



## ScaryLarry (Mar 16, 2005)

Can I get the Giant Demon for $0.00 LOL


----------



## Haunted Plainfield (Mar 18, 2005)

Ummm, you need to correct your coding. Actually your thumbnail plugin, your images are being squished and aren't looking right.


----------



## Deadman Fx (May 7, 2005)

Yeah.. I am working on it. lol And th 0.00 for the giant demon. lol typo. Thanks guys I'll try it.
Any other suggestions you might have let me know.


----------



## Haunted Plainfield (Mar 18, 2005)

Well 95% off list price for the first 10 people to post to this thread would be great.


----------



## Haunted Plainfield (Mar 18, 2005)

Ummm, POST! just in case I convinced you!


----------



## Accuran (Jul 11, 2004)

With a deal like that, I am posting!


----------

